# 209 primer keeps falling out.  What's the deal?



## jrsower (Sep 16, 2017)

I have a CVA in-line muzzleloader.  My primer keeps falling out. I'm afraid that when I'm out in the field in a month that's going to happen when I'm looking down the barrel at a deer. Shouldn't it wedge itself in there?


----------



## fishtail (Sep 16, 2017)

Depends on which model you have.
Order you another breech plug and see if that solves the problem.


----------



## K80Shooter (Sep 17, 2017)

You do not state which manufacturer of primer you have, could be just a cheap knock off of the 209 primer or a worn part on a well used gun. Just a dot of nail polish on the primer may get you by until you get it corrected.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Sep 18, 2017)

Post a picture of your gun, the primer and the primer holder - then maybe we can figure it out.


----------



## markland (Sep 18, 2017)

They typically have a spring retention system on them to hold the primer in place, maybe spring is missing or broken?


----------



## Deerhead (Sep 18, 2017)

Depending on which model you might need to simply order a new breach plug. They are only $15 and you can order directly from CVA


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Sep 19, 2017)

Mine does not have a spring. It is held in place by the bolt and the primer sits in a plastic disc with a small projection on the side(which makes removal of the primer and disc easy).


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2017)

Really can't comment without a make, model, and hopefully an up close pic.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 20, 2017)

Is it a NEF using these. They get worn out and need replaced. Used to be a place that made new breech plugs to get away from using those.
I am just taking a guess here,Disregard if wrong gun.

https://www.wolverinesupplies.com/productdetail/pom72930_prometheus-209-primer-carriers-10-pack


----------



## rosewood (Oct 12, 2017)

Deerhead said:


> Depending on which model you might need to simply order a new breach plug. They are only $15 and you can order directly from CVA



CVA has a lifetime warranty, if the primer is falling out, wouldn't they replace it under warranty?

Rosewood


----------

